# Do You Know What All the Keys and Buttons on Your Keyboard Are For?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2017)

And if so, do you use them all?  I don't, just use the basic typewriter keys on an everyday basis.


----------



## Lon (Jul 30, 2017)

Same here, but Windows 10 has you you using more and that's one of the reasons I don't use it.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 30, 2017)

I use several of the "odd" ones.  I do like the  "Up and Down" buttons for scrolling

and the Alt key for putting up special  items  like the  degree symbol   º    as in  97º .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2017)

Falcon said:


> ...
> and the Alt key for putting up special  items  like the  degree symbol   º    as in  97º .



What do you press for the degree symbol Falcon?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2017)

Just the basic ones. I have no idea what those on the right do and I'm not pressing any to find out.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 30, 2017)

Lon said:


> Same here, but Windows 10 has you you using more and that's one of the reasons I don't use it.


 I have Windows 10 and still use the same old ones.  I don't need anything else.  I am not going to experiment by trying the others out!


----------



## Steve LS (Jul 30, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> What do you press for the degree symbol Falcon?


Go to Start | All Programs | Accessories | System Tools | Character Map to see all kinds of special characters and to add them into a text document.

ALT+0186 on the keyboard will give you a " º " .
ALT+0169 is a ©
ALT+0162 is a ¢

Check it out.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> What do you press for the degree symbol Falcon?



Hold down ALT  and type   167.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 31, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> And if so, do you use them all?  I don't, just use the basic typewriter keys on an everyday basis.



Basically the same as you said.  
I'm familiar with F1, ctl/alt/del., etc., but not the others.

What I've been wondering-  if anyone can tell me-  is how to get accent marks over letters..  you know, those lil doodads that come up in some French and Spanish words.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2017)

Janice,  Hold down the ALT  key  and type  130   or  140    or  150   or   162 ,  165,  

   BTW   167  will get you the degree symbol;   º       Like   95º


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 31, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Janice,  Hold down the ALT  key  and type  130   or  140    or  150   or   162 ,  165,
> 
> BTW   167  will get you the degree symbol;   º       Like   95º



Cool, I'll try that, thank you!!


----------



## Manatee (Aug 19, 2017)

On a Kindle Fire there is a key for ".com", I wish my desktop had that.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope, I don't.  I don't know what all the numbers are for on the right-hand side, and the only ones I'm familiar with in the middle section are the up-and-down keys.  Not any at the top, either.  But then I was a late-comer to computers, and basically see it as a fancy typewriter.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 28, 2017)

To use the Alt+ symbols Falcon is suggesting, you have to use the number lock on the number keypad (right side of keyboard).

One I use a lot is Alt+ 0241 for ñ. I see some of the online lists say Alt+ 164. There are variations.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 28, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> To use the Alt+ symbols Falcon is suggesting, you have to use the number lock on the number keypad (right side of keyboard).
> 
> One I use a lot is Alt+ 0241 for ñ. I see some of the online lists say Alt+ 164. There are variations.
> 
> View attachment 45296



I've been wondering for years how people get the Spanish accent mark over the n!  Thanks!!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 28, 2017)

Janice, my pdf file got messed up. Here's a better version that didn't get cut off.

Okay, the site doesn't like the PDF, so here's a link to a complete list. I can't get rid of the pdf file which is somehow imbedded, but use the link instead.

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/6008-alt-key-codes-special-characters-list.html


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 28, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Janice, my pdf file got messed up. Here's a better version that didn't get cut off.
> 
> Okay, the site doesn't like the PDF, so here's a link to a complete list. I can't get rid of the pdf file which is somehow imbedded, but use the link instead.
> 
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/6008-alt-key-codes-special-characters-list.html



Thanks Jane!!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 28, 2017)

I use the ñ quite a bit. I also use some of the others.

Another thing you can do is use the Character Map, which you can find through Start. Scroll past the first choice of fonts until you get to the real fonts. All you have to do is choose a symbol, then choose Select, then Copy. I keep Character Map pinned to the taskbar so it's always available.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 2, 2017)

I found a new one;  alt  +  13        and  alt +  14

alt13     and alt 14


----------



## Falcon (Dec 2, 2017)

♪    ♫   ♪  ♪  ♪   ♫   etc.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2017)

I have a row of them across the top of the keyboard above the row of numbers.  I have no idea what 1/2 of them are for.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 2, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I've been wondering for years how people get the Spanish accent mark over the n!  Thanks!!


This website is an easier place to find Spanish diacritical symbols as well of a plentitude of symbols from a variety of other alphabets and syllabaries.

http://www.lexilogos.com/keyboard/spanish.htm
.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for that  Big Horn.


----------



## Rainee (Dec 4, 2017)

Main ones I use are Cont and C to copy a pic and then Cont  and V to paste where I want it to go also for anything copied like a poem or what ever just do this ... 
also Alt + 156 is the £  sign thats good to know when I want to contact UK people .. we have $ currency here in Aust..


----------

